# Gravel bath (for enrichment)?



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to offer their hedgie(s) a gravel bath? I read that they like to roll around in gravel, much like a chinchilla likes a dust bath.
I'm going to give this a try and prehaps it will give Jeremiah something new to do......


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I've never read or heard that they will roll in gravel, but I don't think it would be comfortable. I be worried about pieces getting in the eyes and private parts.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It might work if the pieces were big enough to not be swallowed and not sharp. A lot of different gravels have sharp edges that I could see causing an eye or foot injury. You'd want to make sure it wasn't dusty also. I've thought of it before but haven't found something I wanted to use yet.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I know hedgehogs like dust baths, but it is not good for them.

I've never heard of people giving gravel baths, though.


----------



## msviolet (Jun 15, 2011)

Violet will do that sometimes in her litter box!!!! Yuck!!! So I will remove the litter box just before I wake her up that way she will not head off and have her yucky bath! LOL
Violsets mommy Jane


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

msviolet said:


> Violet will do that sometimes in her litter box!!!! Yuck!!! So I will remove the litter box just before I wake her up that way she will not head off and have her yucky bath! LOL
> Violsets mommy Jane


What type of litter are you using?


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

It's pea gravel, washed and dust free. It is recommended in the "Complete pet owner's manual". If he doesn't wake up before i go to bed, I'll wait to put it in his cage until early morning so i can supervise him.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, the gravel bath was not a big hit. Jeremiah scared himself with the noise he made while running through the gravel. He'd sniff it, run through REALLY fast (as though instead of gravel it was hot coals), look back ("what's after me????") and go into his cork bark hide. Maybe i will try it in his outside playpen once it cools off a little.


----------



## PatrickStump (Sep 22, 2017)

My hedgehog does it in his litter box, too. ?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting. This one is from 2011.


----------



## PatrickStump (Sep 22, 2017)

...


----------



## PatrickStump (Sep 22, 2017)

Whoops! Well it doesn't matter


----------

